# Deposits



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

Many breeders ask for a non-refundable deposit to be put on a waiting list. They say it shows that you are serious about a puppy. What happens if there aren't enough puppies. You are out that money. Is this a usual practice? Some of the breeders seemed very good, but I'm not sure about this. Renaissance Havanese also seemed to have many requirements. You can't pick out the puppy, color, size. They pick it out for you to meet your personality. A bit excessive. Not sure what is reasonable 
Any thought?
Thank you


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would think your deposit would be returned if no puppies were available, or put toward a puppy in the next litter.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

There was a Ripoff Report saying same thing. I'd stay away.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My breeder also matches families to the puppies that are available. I think there are many things to consider to make sure it is going to be a good fit. Having a family pick their puppy based on color or a short visit may not be the best thing for the family or the puppy. The breeder should have a good idea of the family situation of anyone interested in one of their puppies, and if they sell a puppy without this knowledge I would not consider them a good breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Simonsez said:


> Many breeders ask for a non-refundable deposit to be put on a waiting list. They say it shows that you are serious about a puppy. What happens if there aren't enough puppies. You are out that money. Is this a usual practice? Some of the breeders seemed very good, but I'm not sure about this. Renaissance Havanese also seemed to have many requirements. You can't pick out the puppy, color, size. They pick it out for you to meet your personality. A bit excessive. Not sure what is reasonable
> Any thought?
> Thank you


Not all good breeders take ANY deposit, let alone a non-refundable one. Most good breeders have more people looking for puppies than they have puppies available. If you don't end up taking the puppy,someone else is waiting!!! 

I agree completely that the breeder should be a BIG part of choosing which puppy goes to which family. Color really doesn't matter, and the breeder, if they're a good one, know much more about the puppies' temperaments than anyone else. HOWEVER, it seems to me to be remarkably unfair to say that you BOTH have to give a NON-REFUNDABLE deposit AND have no say in terms of which puppy you get.

My breeder makes the decisions on which puppy should go to which family (based on a LOT of input from the buyer) BUT you also have total right to decided that there isn't a puppy in a particular litter that is the right one for you. Between when I told my breeder that I was ready for a second puppy, and when I actually got Pixel, my breeder had 3 litters, and the "right for me" puppy wasn't in any of those 3 litters. If she and I hadn't agreed that Pixel was the puppy for me, I would have waited for another litter. Now, I had much more specific criteria in a puppy than the average pet person, but the idea is the same. (And, BTW, I did NOT really want a mostly black puppy. But Pixel fit all my OTHER criteria very well, so I compromised on that one!)


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I think the issue is that you can't get your deposit back if there are no puppies available for you. If you can wait a litter or for a few litters, until one that fits your lifestyle is available, great, but if you don't want that, there are other good breeders with available doggies that might be wonderful pets in your home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> I think the issue is that you can't get your deposit back if there are no puppies available for you. If you can wait a litter or for a few litters, until one that fits your lifestyle is available, great, but if you don't want that, there are other good breeders with available doggies that might be wonderful pets in your home.


That's right, and is the reason why most good breeders that I know don't take deposits period, let alone non-refundable deposits.


----------



## Simonsez (Sep 10, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your help. It is greatly appreciated. I have found a breeder in queens,ny (nyc Havanese) that really seems promising. Does and posts testing, encourages visits and calls, doesn't ask for deposit for waiting lists and has beautiful dogs 
My last dog,a Wheaton, was sick for many years. She was the love if my life and so sweet. She didn't know she was sick. Had to put her to sleep a few months ago. We were together for 12 yrs and I am lost without her. It was just us. She was probably from a puppy mill, not her fault. Want to be extra careful this time.
Thanks for this website and all of the caring members
Anyone know of this breeder?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would start with Havanese Club of America breeders.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this breeder used to be Jeff's Havanese? Just be careful.


----------

